# Black Friday Deals? (suppliers only)



## KevinT (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm just wondering if any of the suppliers are having any deals especially for Black Friday?

Kev


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I was wondering the same. There will be something coming along no doubt..


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

You will have to go instore and fight for it lol.....
Cant wait for the 6 o clock news on friday, best entertainment of the year.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

woodym3 said:


> Cant wait for the 6 o clock news on friday, best entertainment of the year.


I have already been asked by a family member to join them "bargain shopping", ummmmm NO.


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

Krystal Kleen Detail


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

Would be nice.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

We will have some special deals on Friday.

You will find them here - www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/black-friday

See you Friday!

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Clean and Shiny said:


> We will have some special deals on Friday.
> 
> You will find them here - www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/black-friday
> 
> ...


Good to hear John, have a few bits from you that I need


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

clav604 said:


> Krystal Kleen Detail


I saw this too. Time for a restock!


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Shop and Shine are having a few deals on Friday. It was on Twitter


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=370821 Migliore


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

On selected items.

Once stock of those is gone at those prices, then it's gone :thumb:
Starts Friday morning at 12.01am


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Santa hasn't got my order yet, a machine polisher would be nice


----------



## gt001 (Aug 2, 2015)

Depends if you've been naughty or nice lol


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm getting a lump of coal then


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

We're not doing any specific Black Friday deals, but we have started our Xmas offers with a week-long lucky dip deal. See our section for details.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=370821 Migliore


well, I'm having problems with that offer


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=370821 Migliore


Any Black Friday deals from our favourite forum ....Merchandise wise???


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Sick of looking now, i wanted s20 black but the other bits i wanted are not in stock. I even made sure i was looking at detailing products on ebay so they would bring them up today, guess what, its all xbox`s and cameras !!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

We've got 50% off quite a lot of waxes. http://mitchellandking.com/collections/black-friday-and-cyber-monday-detailing-products

200ml waxes from £69.50


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

does anyone have ODK Entourage QD on offer?? i asked dan last night and he said hes sorting it out and would post on here and facebook but ive heard nothing since.
thanx
edit. no worries guys remyroc has sorted me out


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Pssst - only about 9 Bottles of Done & Dusted QD 1 litres left. £16.99 each 

And a handful of Salute the Fruit Waxstock Edition 100ml Wax available at a tenner too

Crazy

:thumb:

J


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> does anyone have ODK Entourage QD on offer?? i asked dan last night and he said hes sorting it out and would post on here and facebook but ive heard nothing since.
> thanx
> edit. no worries guys remyroc has sorted me out


Remyroc have 15% off

The code is ROC15


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

The_Bouncer said:


> Pssst - only about 9 Bottles of Done & Dusted QD 1 litres left. £16.99 each
> 
> And a handful of Salute the Fruit Waxstock Edition 100ml Wax available at a tenner too
> 
> ...


Wow, be rude not too!!


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Looking for a Rupes Duetto, obviously the cheaper the better!


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Chicane said:


> Looking for a Rupes Duetto, obviously the cheaper the better!


245 pounds at clean and shiny for the STF- kit


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

obelix1 said:


> 245 pounds at clean and shiny for the STF- kit


Yep. Brilliant price that is. Don't think you'll ever find it cheaper. :thumb:


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ordered a load of stuff from Slims Detailing who have 20% sale on, I messed up my order and they phoned me to sort it out, great company to buy stuff from, always found them helpful and easy to order from online!!:buffer:


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Great deals on savers choice black friday deals at the moment including, done and dusted for 8.99 and 600gsm 16 x 16 cloths for 1.25 each.......


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

JJ_ said:


> We've got 50% off quite a lot of waxes. http://mitchellandking.com/collections/black-friday-and-cyber-monday-detailing-products
> 
> 200ml waxes from £69.50


John might be being thick but where does one add the discount code ?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hufty said:


> John might be being thick but where does one add the discount code ?


When you hit checkout a box appears on the following page, upper right.


----------



## shanew (Sep 23, 2011)

Not black Friday but cyber Monday. Maxolen are advertising a 24hr special starting at midight


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

shine247 said:


> When you hit checkout a box appears on the following page, upper right.


Cheers been bugging me as usually use PayPal but abandoned orders as can't find the code box. :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hufty said:


> Cheers been bugging me as usually use PayPal but abandoned orders as can't find the code box. :thumb:


You're welcome, not always easy finding those boxes. Been there myself.:thumb:


----------

